# Campbell's soup...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Just saw this on CNN, are more people really eating more or are we starting to see more prepping?

Oops forgot the link...

http://money.cnn.com/video/investing/2012/09/04/investing-buzz-campells-soup.cnnmoney


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Soup sales go up when its about to be fall and winter.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First it's CNN so I presuming they got their facts wrong and have added 3 layers of BS to the story. Which would make it _less_ skewed than normal for CNN.

Second, Campbell products are not always inexpensive as they implied. Some of their signature line soups are actually pretty expensive. I cannot speak for the society of preppers as a whole but I don't think that we are running out and buying the most expensive canned soup we can get our hands on. I imagine prepper shelves full of store brand products and whatever was on sale/clearance, which I suppose sometimes is Campbell's brand. But I think their success comes in the form of having a good business model, good marketing and making a good product and is not tied in the the economy as a whole.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I purchase Campbells soups by the case-lot from the warehouse where it works out to be pennies-per-can instead of the normal dollars-per-can at the local Safeway. My "winter-preps" do consist of large quantities of soups and stews as they are easy foods to warm the body and give a person decent energy.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

except for tomato soup, I make and can my own. too much salt in most canned soup for my dh's diet and my taste.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

stayingthegame said:


> except for tomato soup, I make and can my own. too much salt in most canned soup for my dh's diet and my taste.


Care to share your recipe for tomato-soup?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I do buy tomato soup from Campbell's. everything else I make from scratch.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> except for tomato soup, I make and can my own. too much salt in most canned soup for my dh's diet and my taste.


I can no longer tolerate commercial soups due to the sodium levels. SWMBO has spoiled me with home canned soups.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

our favorites are lentil, gumbo, beef and barley, potato, corn, broccoli, and vegetable. I am the only one that seems to like tomato.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

From a survival point of view I am a bit anti soups because you are buying/storing too much water content. Condensed soups are obviously better but also dearer.
IMO you have to go for stuff thats going to fill you up the most for least money and space


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> our favorites are lentil, gumbo, beef and barley, potato, corn, broccoli, and vegetable. I am the only one that seems to like tomato.


Same here as well as chicken corn soup...

We make a beef veggie soup and a cabbage beef soup that we always are able to put a couple quarts away. Good stuff. Same with chili too. Nothing like a good hot and spicy chili during the fall/winter seasons.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I go to those stores that sell all the damaged, overstock, and expired items. I bought a cart load of canned corned beef. Soups are sometimes on sale, at a real deal. If I buy it, it is a deal. We sell our chickens to campbells sometimes. Chicken noodle soup is made from chicken feet. I am talking selling fifty thousand chickens that the roosters average seventeen pounds. We don't actually sell them, the large companies actually own the chickens. But, technically, they leave us and go to campbells.


----------



## simpleguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Londoner said:


> From a survival point of view I am a bit anti soups because you are buying/storing too much water content. Condensed soups are obviously better but also dearer.
> IMO you have to go for stuff thats going to fill you up the most for least money and space


I agree, however....I keep a few cans of soup in my BOV during the winter just in case. I also have quite a few cans in my food rotation. They are easy to heat on a fire or whatever. They might come in handy as a barter item in case times get really bad. I never buy name brand anything...lol....I keep plenty of tomato, chicken noodle, chicken and rice, beef and barley (or any of the heartier soups). I also keep a few cans of the chef boyardee knock offs to spice things up a little


----------

